# The journey begins



## Celticgirl

I submitted my application to the local recruiting centre today.  

For the past month (or longer), I have been doing research, talking to people in the military (incl. recruiters at CFRC Sydney and CFRC Fredericton), visiting the DND website and this site, watching videos, reading, and generally gathering as much information as I could before making the Big Leap. (Capital letters because this is a milestone in my life.)

I remember back in high school (way back, we're talking 1989-90) when I was in grade 12, I stopped at the CF booth at our school career fair. I picked up some literature for the Air Force, as I was interested in being a pilot way back then. My father and brother convinced me not to apply at that time, perhaps out of fear that I would get hurt. In any case, I pursued other avenues, including attending university and teaching English in two foreign countries. I spent the past 5.5 years (up until this past December) teaching English here in Canada to international students who needed the linguistic and academic skills necessary to attend a Canadian university. While I loved teaching and there were many challenging aspects to my job, I continued to feel that something was missing. I knew I wanted to do 'something else', but what? 

I don't know at what point it clicked, but I think it was an advertisement for the CF that really made me think that I should consider applying - at the ripe old age of 36, no less. I have so much respect for our troops and what they do, and I know that it takes a special person to be a part of the team - not just any old 'grunt' as some civvies mistakenly believe. I suppose it helps that I have been in a relationship for the past 2.5 years with a man who is in the Air Force. I have met many military folks through him and have learned about 'the life' by osmosis to an extent. I want to be a part of this amazing "family"...and that is truly what it is, a family. 

I did not drop off my application right away (as you have obviously inferred by now), but rather, I took my time making this life-changing decision. I had originally thought that I would prefer to be in the reserves, but upon learning more, I decided that I would, in fact, prefer the regular force. I had to ask myself some hard questions...postings and deployments are inevitable in the reg force, would I be prepared for those eventualities? Upon reflection, I realized that, yes, I would be willing and able to go where the CF needed me. My next decision was a trade. The recruiters I spoke to did encourage me to go for officer trades because I have a degree and I suppose because I am more mature in age and would possibly be better suited to an officer position. On the other hand, perhaps that's just the standard spiel for anyone with a degree, I don't really know. However, I knew that ultimately the decision was mine and that to me, it did not matter if I were an officer or NCM, so long as I chose the trade that was right for me. After a considerable amount of vacillating back and forth, I decided that a career as an Aerospace Controller was right up my alley. The more I read about this exciting and challenging trade, the more excited I became about applying to the CF.

The only missing piece of the puzzle now is my university transcript, which I have been waiting on for nearly two weeks. Regardless, I opted to bring my application to CFRC Sydney today to get the ball rolling. The recruiter was very understanding about the transcript hold-up. He checked over the rest of my application and it was good to go. He told me I would be hearing from them in a couple of days, either the end of this week or the first of next week at the latest. Wow! I am so very excited! Now my mission for the next two days will be tracking down that transcript. I really have a low tolerance for incompetence, so I hope it is not 'lost'. 

The next BMOQ that I am aware of is in May in St. Jean, so I hope (fingers and toes crossed) that I get an offer before then. I also want to get into great shape before basic training begins so that I can rock that PT in week 0! The push-ups continue to present a challenge for me, but I am up for a challenge, so I am working on this several times a day every day. 

So that is my personal story thus far. If you are still reading after all of this rambling, God bless you.  ;D

Have I mentioned that I am EXCITED?


----------



## Soldiergirl

YOU DID IT!!!!! 

Congrats on finally making the right choice for you!!! Good job my friend and wishing you all the best!!!!


----------



## RTaylor

Good stuff CG, hopefully when hte ball starts rolling it doesn't stop (like mine). I think there is a few BMQ's in March, so who knows, maybe you'll see one of them with any luck


----------



## PMedMoe

Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## fire_guy686

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Celticgirl

Thanks for all the luck. 

A sergeant from the CFRC called this afternoon to remind me that I need a university transcript as I am going DEO. I did know this and I explained the delay, so that was fine. She also told me I would need to bring in my original diploma, which would then be photocopied and certified. This is something I did not know. So I have that all ready to go. The third thing she called about was the fact that I had been living in Taiwan within the last 10 years (moved back here in May of 1999). This means I need to fill out a more 'extensive' security form. Hopefully, I will have my transcript from the university either tomorrow or Friday so that I can kill three birds with one stone.

In any case, I am just glad that things are finally moving forward instead of standing still. 

My boyfriend told me I can start calling him "Sir" now. Ha!  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Good stuff CG, hopefully when hte ball starts rolling it doesn't stop (like mine). I think there is a few BMQ's in March, so who knows, maybe you'll see one of them with any luck



It will be BMOQ (IAP + BOTP), not BMQ, and I haven't seen any mention on here of a course before May. That's not to say there isn't one in March or April. Anyone know?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> It will be BMOQ (IAP + BOTP), not BMQ, and I haven't seen any mention on here of a course before May. That's not to say there isn't one in March or April. Anyone know?



Generally Reserve Officers do BMQ followed by the add on package from BOTP.

From A-P1-002-BOT/PH-B01 DP 1 - BASIC OFFICER TRAINING PERIOD

1-1/10

PRes BOTP will be conducted by Reserve units in two blocks:
a. Block I - the officer-cadet successfully completes PRes Basic Military Qualification (PRes BMQ) in accordance with A-PD-050-BMQ/PH-H16; then
b. Block II - the officer-cadet completes the leadership portion of the PRes BOTP. This portion consists of selected elements of the first three POs of the Reg F BOTP;


----------



## Celticgirl

NFLD Sapper, thank you for the info, but I don't think it applies to me as I am going reg force not reserves. Correct?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Correct. My statement only applies to PRes Officers.

My response is for the following quote


			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> Good stuff CG, hopefully when hte ball starts rolling it doesn't stop (like mine). I think there is a few BMQ's in March, so who knows, maybe you'll see one of them with any luck


----------



## bbell

good luck and congrats. i am trying for BMOQ on May 5th as well, have my interview and medical on wednesday the 27th. however there is still a chance it will be full by that time, so like you; crossing my fingers. Seems like a lot of older people are going to be there (myself included)


----------



## Celticgirl

bbell said:
			
		

> good luck and congrats. i am trying for BMOQ on May 5th as well, have my interview and medical on wednesday the 27th. however there is still a chance it will be full by that time, so like you; crossing my fingers. Seems like a lot of older people are going to be there (myself included)



Older but not old.  I imagine there will be more than one BMOQ running at this time, won't there? I'm just basing that on something I read on this site a little while back.


----------



## aesop081

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Older but not old.  I imagine there will be more than one BMOQ running at this time, won't there? I'm just basing that on something I read on this site a little while back.



Why dont we all just keep the speculation to a minimum and stay within our limited "lanes" shall we ?


----------



## Celticgirl

Here's what I was referring to - this was in the Basic Training forum under the heading IAP or VIP:
*"There are 3 BMOQ running in st jean currently, one for french and two for english 30e and 31e." * 

Why can't we speculate a little bit about this? We aren't saying we know anything for sure. We are just excited about the possibility that we might still get into the May BMOQ.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Here's what I was referring to - this was in the Basic Training forum under the heading IAP or VIP:
> *"There are 3 BMOQ running in st jean currently, one for french and two for english 30e and 31e." *
> 
> Why can't we speculate a little bit about this? We aren't saying we know anything for sure. We are just excited about the possibility that we might still get into the May BMOQ.



Just a tidbit there Celticgirl the military is in the habit of cancelling course at the last minute. I've had friends loaded and confirmed for thier Sgt's course only to find out the day they go pick up thier travel claim (usually on a friday, travel day is sunday, course starts monday) that is cancelled.


----------



## bbell

i have no idea about how BMOQ is run, so no speculation, i was just told i might make it for the May course.


----------



## Celticgirl

That is a good point about possible last-minute changes, Sapper. Stuff happens.

My university transcript finally came in, so I dropped that off today at the CFRC and brought my diploma in as well. While the sergeant was photocopying my diploma, I had a nice chat with another recruiter (not sure of his rank). He told me that for BMQ there are courses running just about every week, whereas BMOQ courses might run twice a month or once a month, but usually not less than that, so there's a chance of getting in before May (if they are not filled up, cancelled, or what have you). The earlier the better as far as I am concerned. He was also nice enough to make a digital copy of the security forms for me so that I could keep a copy on my computer for future reference. They weren't kidding when they said it was 'extensive'. I am going to need some time to get all of the information. 

I just have to say that I am so impressed with the friendliness and helpfulness of the staff at the CFRC (both actually, but I've spent more time at the Sydney centre). They are so pleasant and they genuinely don't seem to mind taking the time to answer all of my questions (and I have many! lol). This has been a great experience thus far...and to quote the Carpenters, "We've only just begun".


----------



## bbell

it seems we all get told different info. i was told there was a BMOQ 3-4x a year, we had one in Jan, one coming up in may and one in sept.


----------



## Celticgirl

bbell said:
			
		

> it seems we all get told different info. i was told there was a BMOQ 3-4x a year, we had one in Jan, one coming up in may and one in sept.



There's a huge gap between May and September.  

The recruiter I spoke with also said there are usually 2 English courses and 1 French course running concurrently. Did you hear anything like that? No wonder we are speculating when we are getting conflicting information like this. I really hope I don't have to wait until September, but I guess we shall what happens. Que sera, sera.


----------



## bbell

i think it works like that because the jan course ends at the end if april, then the may course ends in august, so then another starts in sept. i never heard anything about french or english, it was either may or sept she told me.


----------



## CFR FCS

Celtic Girl,
BMOQ (1 French serial and 3 English ones) for 5 May is the only one approved for next FY at this time. There is usually a late Aug BMOQ and also January one. This may change due to the fact that the ROTP candidates are taking their BMOQ after their first year vice before as is the custom. So try to get your paperwork in as soon as possible as the interval between courses might be long.


----------



## Celticgirl

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Celtic Girl,
> BMOQ (1 French serial and 3 English ones) for 5 May is the only one approved for next FY at this time. There is usually a late Aug BMOQ and also January one. This may change due to the fact that the ROTP candidates are taking their BMOQ after their first year vice before as is the custom. So try to get your paperwork in as soon as possible as the interval between courses might be long.



Thanks for that info, CFR. Sounds like you know of what you speak. I have only the 'extensive' security form that remains to be filled out and returned, but I will have that ready tomorrow. If I don't get picked up for the May course, it's mostly my own fault for taking so long to apply in the first place. On the other hand, I am glad I took the time I needed to make the right decision with regards to my future career choice. So if it must be August or even January, I'll suck it up and do some crappy job to fill in the holes until then.   May would be nice, though, no doubt about it!


----------



## bbell

dude on another thread said he was told today that may is already full.


----------



## Celticgirl

bbell said:
			
		

> dude on another thread said he was told today that may is already full.



 :crybaby:

Beer...I need beer...sniff


----------



## bbell

yah i hear ya, its still a long way to sept. oh well. many more than us have had to wait their turn.


----------



## CFR FCS

Celtic Girl and bbell,
May BMOQ first English course is full but there are two others still open as of this morning so don't dispair and watch the beer if you want to get in shape for BMOQ. Yes, I do speak with a little knowledge in the world of recruiting. Check my profile.


----------



## bbell

thanks for the update. appreciate it. keep me posted if you hear anything else. cheers. 

ps. the beer is on hold till i get there


----------



## Celticgirl

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Celtic Girl and bbell,
> May BMOQ first English course is full but there are two others still open as of this morning so don't dispair and watch the beer if you want to get in shape for BMOQ. Yes, I do speak with a little knowledge in the world of recruiting. Check my profile.



Ah, a little ray of hope. Thank you, CFR. We're going to lay off the beers, don't worry. Aren't we, bbell? No FP for us!


----------



## bbell

yes, and after last night i need to. so starting......now


----------



## Celticgirl

CFAT tomorrow morning!


----------



## Mike Baker

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> CFAT tomorrow morning!


Good luck! Did you do the sample one?


----------



## Celticgirl

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Good luck! Did you do the sample one?



Yes, I did the practice one a while ago. I was also given a 'new' one today, which upon first glance appears to have the same questions as the 'old' one, but I will do it again this evening for practice anyway. I also found some of the links on this site very useful (somewhere in this recruiting section, there is a list of websites for practice tests).

Fingers crossed that I get a good score...I'm going to need it to get AEC. I'm trying not to fret too much about it, though. I'm either a suitable candidate for the trade or I'm not and hours of cramming won't make a difference one way or the other.


----------



## Mike Baker

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, I did the practice one a while ago. I was also given a 'new' one today, which upon first glance appears to have the same questions as the 'old' one, but I will do it again this evening for practice anyway. I also found some of the links on this site very useful (somewhere in this recruiting section, there is a list of websites for practice tests).
> 
> Fingers crossed that I get a good score...I'm going to need it to get AEC. I'm trying not to fret too much about it, though. I'm either a suitable candidate for the trade or I'm not and hours of cramming won't make a difference one way or the other.


Yeah I thought the same about many of the questions, but they say it is only a bit harder on the real one. Best of luck to you though!


----------



## aesop081

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'm either a suitable candidate for the trade or I'm not and hours of cramming won't make a difference one way or the other.



Finaly, someone understands. Thank you, you made my day.


----------



## Celticgirl

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Finaly, someone understands. Thank you, you made my day.



 ;D


----------



## dwalter

Part of the CFAT is basically the whole stress ahead of time, and the time limit during it. If you just push that to the back of your mind and focus, you will be just fine. If I can qualify for AEC (And I did) then I think it's possible for anyone who puts their mind to it. Best of luck to you Cleticgirl!


----------



## Celticgirl

I wrote the CFAT this morning and it went well. I was expecting a paper test, but it was all done on the computer. Anyway, the officer who met with me afterwards told me I scored very high on the test and qualified for all of my trades. Yahoo!   He recommended I go for Aerospace Controller because my other two choices, Logistics and TDO, require a specific degree. I am more than happy with that because AEC was my first choice - that is the trade that I really want. So I am floating on air now!

Tomorrow morning, I have the medical and interview. The officer recommended I study up on my trade tonight as I will be expected to know "the ins and outs" of it for my interview. 

So now I am off for a run, then to pick up my daughter, and then I'll be reading and studying as much as I can about AEC the rest of today and tonight. If anyone wants to give me any info or weblinks to help with my studying, please PM me! Thanks.


----------



## Soldiergirl

CONGRATS!!!! I'm very happy you got what you whated!!!


----------



## Celticgirl

Soldiergirl said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!!!! I'm very happy you got what you whated!!!



Me too!  ;D


----------



## OkotoksRookie

Congrats!!


----------



## OS_Hewitt

Hey Congrats! sounds like your paperwork is comming along a heck of a lot more smoothly than mine did, spent 2 years almost waiting on a component transfer from the naval reserves to the RegF as a veh tech. again congrats


----------



## emmiee

Way to go CG!!!  Wishing you well on your interview tomorrow, I know you will do just fabulous  

emmiee


----------



## deedster

Wto go CG!
All the best to you.


----------



## Celticgirl

Thanks for all the congrats and well wishes. They are much appreciated.   Hey emmiee, maybe it was a good thing that I spent the evening before the CFAT mucking around in the chatroom with you guys instead of trying to cram stuff into my head - it wouldn't have helped me one iota to do the latter. 

I'm just heading out for the medical and interview now...in a bit of a blizzard no less!


----------



## Celticgirl

So...the good news first. The medical and interview both went very well. I was told I'm a very good candidate for my trade. Now the bad news: My security clearance is going to slow down the application process considerably. A little over 2 years ago, I went on two recruiting trips (to four Asian countries) for my language program. Unfortunately, getting information that 'clears' me of any wrongdoing in those countries is likely going to be a lengthy process. (Note: I didn't do anything illegal; I just went to recruiting fairs and met with agents) I was told it would likely be 6 - 18 months. It gets better...if even ONE of those countries doesn't respond with the information - and apparently this happens - then I will never be given security clearance. I was terribly disappointed to hear this, and the interviewer appeared to be as disappointed as I was. 

So what now? I am hoping against hope that it won't take 6 months or longer to get the security clearance, but realistically, I have to move on with my life and put my military aspirations on the back burner for the moment. Merde.


----------



## ghyslyn

That's depressing to hear CG, I hope that all those other countries support appropriately and fast and get you cleared up as soon as possible, I'm rootin for you. And you'll be happy to hear that my CFAT, medical and interview will be next wednesday, maybe I'm not as far ahead of you as you initially said.

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## dwalter

Don't give up Cleticgirl, you have made it this far already. It may take a while, but you certainly aren't the first one who has been out of country. Just call it a minor hiccup, and try calling the recruiting center every few weeks to check up on your clearance status.


----------



## Teeps74

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> So...the good news first. The medical and interview both went very well. I was told I'm a very good candidate for my trade. Now the bad news: My security clearance is going to slow down the application process considerably. A little over 2 years ago, I went on two recruiting trips (to four Asian countries) for my language program. Unfortunately, getting information that 'clears' me of any wrongdoing in those countries is likely going to be a lengthy process. (Note: I didn't do anything illegal; I just went to recruiting fairs and met with agents) I was told it would likely be 6 - 18 months. It gets better...if even ONE of those countries doesn't respond with the information - and apparently this happens - then I will never be given security clearance. I was terribly disappointed to hear this, and the interviewer appeared to be as disappointed as I was.
> 
> So what now? I am hoping against hope that it won't take 6 months or longer to get the security clearance, but realistically, I have to move on with my life and put my military aspirations on the back burner for the moment. Merde.



Keep your chin up... I can not for see any reason why a country would not respond to any query like this, as there simply is nothing to gain from with holding that kind of information. Most Asian countries are likely to respond in my guess (from having been to a few... Always pleasent expereinces).

Good luck.  8)


----------



## Celticgirl

Thanks ghyslyn, ID, and Teeps. The captain told me the same thing today...stay positive and call him every month to check on the status of my application. I had hoped to get an offer for the May BMOQ, but from what I was told, I will likely not even get one in time for the September BMOQ. January or the one after that perhaps. I do hope that there are no hold-ups with the Asian countries. It would seem like such a simple thing to get a document from them saying there were no problems with my visits. However, we are talking about government offices here, and we all know what that means. 

Ah well, I'll save the rest of my p***ing and moaning for the chatroom later.


----------



## KJL

If it make sit any easier for you, a friend of mine told me last night that BMOQ's for May have been canceled.  This is just second hand info but I was hoping to get in that course as well. Oh well, what can you do right


----------



## Celticgirl

KJL said:
			
		

> If it make sit any easier for you, a friend of mine told me last night that BMOQ's for May have been canceled.  This is just second hand info but I was hoping to get in that course as well. Oh well, what can you do right



Wow. Well, I am sure there will be a lot of disappointed officer candidates if that is the case.


----------



## emmiee

CG with the clearance out of country. I wonder if contacting the closest Canadian Embassy in those countries will help at all.  It is worth a try and perhaps it can keepup the process, or at least make it 6 months as oppose to never.

Just a thought.

emmiee


----------



## garb811

Contacting the Canadian Embassy won't do anything if you've already departed the country; Consular Sections only provide services to Canadians in the foreign country.  Once you are back in Canada and applying for a security clearance, out of country Criminal Records Checks are done via RCMP Liaison Officers and they won't do anything without the request coming through the proper channels from Ottawa.

If someone is living, or planning to live, out of the country, immediately prior to departing the country to return to Canada, get a certified Criminal Records Check from the local police department where ever it is you're living.  If it isn't in English, contact the Canadian Embassy Consular Section and determine who their recognized translators are.  Pay the money to have the translation done and, in any case, get it notarized by the Embassy.  SOME, but not all, Embassies have the ability to get the Records Check and translations done on your behalf while you're still in the country.  If you ever have to apply for a Security Clearance, submit those documents with your Personal History Questionnaire.  This process isn't cheap but it sure beats having to wait 6-12 months for the other process to happen.


----------



## bbell

i did my med and interview today as well. all is well. however i was told that May BMOQ is indeed full, and unless someone drops out i will be waiting till september.


----------



## Delicron

bbell said:
			
		

> however i was told that May BMOQ is indeed full, and unless someone drops out i will be waiting till september.



Are you sure?  I've heard someone (I think it was CFR RCS) say that only the first course was full... so maybe it is trade dependent?


----------



## bbell

well i can only go off what they tell me and he said that all the spots are taken, however come april 1st he would have more info as to when the next course was going to be etc.
i also have to get a specialist to sign off my knee-acl recon.
he said that right now, there are a lot of officer candidates waiting to go.


----------



## Delicron

I just talked to my recruiter as well, apparently the two other courses that have been mentioned have been canceled for some reason.  She intimated to me that a lot of people were upset about this cancellation as there are over 300 officer candidates waiting for a BMOQ, and only 54 got on that course.  Hopefully either those courses get reopened, or another course is scheduled as soon as possible.  Here's hoping!  :-\


----------



## bbell

yah he said April 1st (when it comes) they may add more courses. 

I also had blood in my urine (which i always do at every physical), so my doctor has to sign off. 

Interview went really well though, talked for 2 hours. A lot about the political influence over afghanistan.

PS- dude you like Killswitch Engage?


----------



## KJL

bbell said:
			
		

> i did my med and interview today as well. all is well. however i was told that May BMOQ is indeed full, and unless someone drops out i will be waiting till september.



The next BMOQ after may's is september if more don't get added after the 1st?!


----------



## Delicron

We should move conversation of this over to the May 5th BMOQ thread ( http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/70438.30.html ) so that we don't hijack this one.


----------



## bbell

yah good call let's move


----------



## Celticgirl

bbell said:
			
		

> yah good call let's move



Yeah, that's right...and don't y'all come back, now, y'hear??  :threat:


----------



## Celticgirl

I had a chance to speak with the Cpl in charge of my security forms this morning, and she gave me different (and much more positive) info re: my clearance. She said that the short trips to Asia were not the issue, only the fact that I was living in Taiwan 9 years ago. So once I get that one clearance, I will be good to go. She also said that it _used _ to be that it would take a year or so to get this type of clearance. However, in the past, there was only one location in Ottawa that handled all of the security clearance issues. Now there are several locations across Canada that handle them, so it should go much more quickly. Good news!

While I was there (@CFRC) this morning, I took the opportunity to mention what I had heard re: May BMOQ and potential cancellations (I'll repost this in the May BMOQ thread as well), and she said that they would have heard if there were any cancellations, and that with so many officer candidates waiting to do basic training, it was highly unlikely that any BMOQs would be cancelled. If anything, she said, the other courses would be moved to a different location, like Esquimalt or Gagetown.


----------



## megany

garb811 said:
			
		

> If someone is living, or planning to live, out of the country, immediately prior to departing the country to return to Canada, get a certified Criminal Records Check from the local police department where ever it is you're living.  If it isn't in English, contact the Canadian Embassy Consular Section and determine who their recognized translators are.  Pay the money to have the translation done and, in any case, get it notarized by the Embassy.  SOME, but not all, Embassies have the ability to get the Records Check and translations done on your behalf while you're still in the country.  If you ever have to apply for a Security Clearance, submit those documents with your Personal History Questionnaire.  This process isn't cheap but it sure beats having to wait 6-12 months for the other process to happen.



Garb - how long is "living" out of the country?  Would that include doing things like a semester exchange to Korea (still a full time student in Canada, but studying in Korea for a term)?

CelticGirl - sorry to hear about your hold up!    It must be so frustrating.  I hope that they manage to get your security check done quickly.


----------



## garb811

You should definitely put that down as you essentially changed your residence for the semester in Korea and were doing more than just "tourism" stuff.


----------



## emmiee

CG, I'm glad you called for clarification and seems like you got some very helpful information.

Sometimes that is what it takes. I'm sure you are feeling a whole lot better.  

emma


----------



## Celticgirl

emmiee said:
			
		

> CG, I'm glad you called for clarification and seems like you got some very helpful information.



I had actually gone in there to drop some papers off (the endless paper trail), and while I was there I decided to be 'inquisitive'.  They're such friendly people, though...very easy to talk to, so we ended up having a nice little chat about it, and as a result, I ended up feeling a whole lot better.


----------



## Celticgirl

Well, I hit a major snag today. I received a letter in the mail from the DND saying I am "unsuitable for military service" because I have Reynaud's disease. This is a very minor affliction, I should tell you, and I was never formally diagnosed as there is not test for it that I am aware of. It is just something my doctor and I talked about years ago on a routine visit and one of those "should have known better" bonehead moves on my part, checking that box that said Reynaud's during my medical. Ugh. The medic at the CFRC did not offer me any hope and basically told me this is the end and that there's nothing more I can do. Meanwhile, other military pers have been telling me differently. I'm meeting with my doctor tomorrow to see if I can get her to write a letter explaining the mildness of this condition and the fact that I was never actually tested for it or formally diagnosed with it. Meanwhile, the security clearance issue is still up in the air. The corporal I spoke with at the CFRC today said she is going to speak to her commander about it again and see if there isn't some other loophole they hadn't considered. 

So as it stands right now, things are not looking especially bright. I'll continue to fight the good fight, continue working out and studying, but also seek out other career paths and try to put eggs in other baskets as I am finally realizing that this particular basket may not pan out after all.  :-\


----------



## vonGarvin

Well, I hope that you are able to get things all sorted.  Don't give up hope!


----------



## karl28

Celticgirl  

Hang in there I hope this works out in your favour good luck .


----------



## emmiee

CG, don't give up !  However exploring other avenues is also a good thing for the "just in case" senario.

emma


----------



## CFR FCS

Celticgirl,
Take your letter with you when you go to see your family doctor and if possible get your Doctor to get you tested and / or refer you to a specialist to get tested. Once the diagnosis is either confirmed, denied or the severity is clear and hopefully treatable then take that info back to the medics to be sent to the RMO for re evaluation. 
You have a better than average chance. 

In case you aren't aware the Public Service is also looking for lots more people.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Celticgirl

Rockpainter, Karl, and Emmiee - thank you for the positive reinforcement. I need some today, that is for sure!

CFR FCS - I appreciate all of your advice. I've made an appointment to see my family doc tomorrow and will bring the letter from the DND with me. The fact that you believe I have a "better than average chance" is encouraging. Thank you.


----------



## Celticgirl

My doctor is sending a referral to a specialist (a rheumatologist) so hopefully, the Raynaud's testing will yield a negative result. I also called the CFRC and requested my file be kept open until I get the test results back. I know that it's no problem to re-open a file, especially within a short time frame, but I just worry about losing any ground that may have been made with the security clearance. 

I'm feeling a bit better now and am going to relax and enjoy the long weekend!  ;D


----------



## Rodahn

CG I hope all goes well for you with the specialist, and that the results are negative. Enjoy the long weekend and don't fret over anything till then. Keep up the PT as I believe that you will get through this. All the best.

Chimo


----------



## Celticgirl

Rodahn said:
			
		

> CG I hope all goes well for you with the specialist, and that the results are negative. Enjoy the long weekend and don't fret over anything till then. Keep up the PT as I believe that you will get through this. All the best.
> 
> Chimo



Thanks, Rodahn! I'll keep up the PT - not just to prepare for the military but for my own sanity as well. PT is the best therapy there is.


----------



## Rescue777

CG never give up.  My son did a similar "bonehead" thing when he applied and checked off possible asthma which he never had.  He had been given an inhaler once for a specific event.  He also got the "unsuitable for military service" answer as a result of that but we didn't give up.  
After nearly 5 months of letters, requests, a couple of visits to a specialist, and more letters he was finally declared medically fit and enrolled in PRes (NSaskR) last June.  Last summer he did his BMQ/SQ, completed his Reg Force BIQ this past winter in Meadford and is now at CFMC in Wainwright. 
I guess the moral of this is never give up hope so take the time to enjoy your long weekend and best of luck!
"Many of life's failures are people who did not realize how close they were to success when they gave up" - Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## Celticgirl

Rescue777 said:
			
		

> CG never give up.  My son did a similar "bonehead" thing when he applied and checked off possible asthma which he never had.  He had been given an inhaler once for a specific event.



I was thinking about this today. I see this "bonehead" move as both a good thing and a bad thing. The positive aspect is that people like myself and your son are very, very honest and this speaks to our integrity. The negative side of it is that we were too forthcoming with information that hurt us in the application process. Information that wasn't even completely accurate, as it turns out. My own family doctor couldn't understand why I checked off Raynaud's and migraines as I had never been formally diagnosed with either - they were just things that had been discussed on doctor's visits a long time ago. I can't uncheck anything, but I can get a test done to prove (hopefully) that I am medically fit. 

Whew! Thank goodness it's Friday.


----------



## Celticgirl

UPDATE:

I got a call from the CFRC today. I am now "medically fit" for the military!  ;D  That sure took a while to clear up, but fortunately, the appointment with the specialist went the way I had hoped and his letter helped get the original decision overturned. 

There is still no word on the pre-sec, though. I was told that countries like Taiwan "usually don't respond" to these requests. So I guess my only hope is that I can get it waived (slim chance, I realize)...otherwise, I am waiting until May. 

Someone please tell me that this is all going to be worth it when I finally do get in!


----------



## PMedMoe

Great news, Celticgirl!  I'm sure that's taken a load off your mind!!!


----------



## vonGarvin

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Someone please tell me that this is all going to be worth it when I get finally do get in!


I'll say it.  It will be worth it.

Congrats


----------



## Snakedoc

Good luck!  it'll definitely be worth it,  keep that PT up as well!


----------



## MamaBear

Yay CG!  Glad to hear things are moving ahead for you.


----------



## Loachman

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I'll say it.  It will be worth it.



Seconded. I just got back into the Reg F, and I'd do it all over again, too.



			
				Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Congrats



Also seconded.


----------



## apache2001

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> I got a call from the CFRC today. I am now "medically fit" for the military!  ;D  That sure took a while to clear up, but fortunately, the appointment with the specialist went the way I had hoped and his letter helped get the original decision overturned.
> 
> There is still no word on the pre-sec, though. I was told that countries like Taiwan "usually don't respond" to these requests. So I guess my only hope is that I can get it waived (slim chance, I realize)...otherwise, I am waiting until May.
> 
> Someone please tell me that this is all going to be worth it when I finally do get in!



Congratulations Celtic Girl. ;D  It is indeed worth the wait. I got a lot of bumps (which includes medical and pre-sec) along the way but the prize? I will swear in 8 days from today. I wish you the best.


----------



## Celticgirl

I'm almost at the 6-month mark for thumb-twiddling, but at least things are moving forward again! Thanks for all the congrats, by the way. The PT has fallen by the wayside a bit, so I do actually need to get back into it and keep it up. When I do get the call, I want to be ready.  :threat:


----------



## Rodahn

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'm almost at the 6-month mark for thumb-twiddling, but at least things are moving forward again!



In the long run the wait will definately be worthwhile, to my mind this appears to be typical military "Hurry up and wait..... Then hurry up" Keep up with the PT and everything will eventually fall into place.

All the best.

Rodahn


----------



## valleygal

Hey Girl... Congratulations!!


----------



## Celticgirl

valleygal said:
			
		

> Hey Girl... Congratulations!!



Hey, where's your story? Get crackin'! 



			
				Rodahn said:
			
		

> In the long run the wait will definately be worthwhile, to my mind this appears to be typical military "Hurry up and wait..... Then hurry up" Keep up with the PT and everything will eventually fall into place.



Hurry up and wait...or conversely, pack your bags, you leave in a couple of days...lol   ;D


----------



## Kruggle

Congrats, Celticgirl!  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

ANOTHER UPDATE:

My pre-security clearance is not going to be an issue any longer.  ;D  *happy dance*  My MCC told me this morning that my name "has gone back to the top of the pile" and that it would take about a week to get things sorted out, but I will be hearing from them then. 

I doubt there will still be time to get on the September BMOQ, but hope springs eternal! At the least, I should get an offer in time for the January course. Yay! Progress.


----------



## Rodahn

Congratulations Celtic. That's great news.....


----------



## apache2001

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ANOTHER UPDATE:
> 
> My pre-security clearance is not going to be an issue any longer.  ;D  *happy dance*  My MCC told me this morning that my name "has gone back to the top of the pile" and that it would take about a week to get things sorted out, but I will be hearing from them then.
> 
> I doubt there will still be time to get on the September BMOQ, but hope springs eternal! At the least, I should get an offer in time for the January course. Yay! Progress.



Alright Celticgirl!  You never know so just be prepared.  The September BMOQ ain't full I guess.  I myself was in doubt and nearly signed a 3 year teaching contract in Texas.  But for 1 last time I waited and dropped by the RC to inquire.  Low and behold I got a call on my way out of the RC.  ;D  Anyway,  I wish you the best!


----------



## dwalter

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ANOTHER UPDATE:
> 
> My pre-security clearance is not going to be an issue any longer.  ;D  *happy dance*  My MCC told me this morning that my name "has gone back to the top of the pile" and that it would take about a week to get things sorted out, but I will be hearing from them then.
> 
> I doubt there will still be time to get on the September BMOQ, but hope springs eternal! At the least, I should get an offer in time for the January course. Yay! Progress.



Hey CelticGirl! This is great news! I'm really glad the security clearance went through for you. Are you still on the pile for AEC?


----------



## apache2001

To Army.ca and to everyone who pitched in one way or the other I say thank you very much.   "May the force be with you".  I'm sure I will be able to contribute some information to help others too along the way. Once again, thank you .


----------



## Celticgirl

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Are you still on the pile for AEC?



Affirmative! I can't wait!


----------



## Celticgirl

I received another call today from CFRC (it sure is nice that they are now calling me and not the other way around  ). The first part of my CRC was approved, and now they have to assess the second part. If that also gets approved, I should have my offer "very soon". The MCpl said "not in time for Sept. 2", though. I told her that I figured I would be on January BMOQ anyway, but she replied, "Oh no, you'll be on a course before that." Huh?   I thought the next officer courses wouldn't be until January, but she told me that although they haven't been given a date yet, she was certain there would be at least one more BMOQ this year. Good news for those of us waiting for our call!


----------



## apache2001

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I received another call today from CFRC (it sure is nice that they are now calling me and not the other way around  ). The first part of my CRC was approved, and now they have to assess the second part. If that also gets approved, I should have my offer "very soon". The MCpl said "not in time for Sept. 2", though. I told her that I figured I would be on January BMOQ anyway, but she replied, "Oh no, you'll be on a course before that." Huh?   I thought the next officer courses wouldn't be until January, but she told me that although they haven't been given a date yet, she was certain there would be at least one more BMOQ this year. Good news for those of us waiting for our call!



That is not just a good news, it is a great news!  Good luck.


----------



## Celticgirl

My MCC just called. He said that the selection board met this morning and I have been selected for AEC!   He said he can't officially give me the offer, but a clerk will call me on Tuesday. BMOQ is January 5th. On the bright side, that gives me 4 more months to get in tip-top shape and spend time with my daughter (Hallowe'en and her birthday, too)! I'm soooo excited right now!  ;D


Edit: So excited, I am tripping over my typing fingers.


----------



## Mike Baker

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> My MCC just called. He said that the selection board met this morning and I have been selected for AEC!   He said he can't officially give me the offer, but a clerk with call me on Tuesday. BMOQ is January 5th. On the bright side, that gives me 4 more months to get in tip-top shape and spend time with my daughter (Hallowe'en and her birthday, too)! I'm soooo excited right now!  ;D


Congrats! That's great news!

-Dead


----------



## PMedMoe

Awesome news, Celticgirl!!!!


----------



## CFR FCS

Celticgirl,

That's great news. Take your time with the PT and be in the best shape you can be. 
Good news, last time I checked the bug season in Quebec won't have started when you get to Farnham for your field exercise! Cold is easy to deal with, bugs are just annoying.


----------



## Celticgirl

Thank you, thank you, thank you! And CFR, I'll take the cold over the bugs! Just pray that I don't get lost in the woods!  ;D


----------



## Kruggle

YAY!! Congrats Celticgirl! That's great to know, especially after several months of waiting for this and that! Now are you going to wake up at 5 in the morning to do your runs everyday?  >


----------



## Celticgirl

Kruggle said:
			
		

> YAY!! Congrats Celticgirl! That's great to know, especially after several months of waiting for this and that! Now are you going to wake up at 5 in the morning to do your runs everyday?  >



Um, yeah...of course I am.    My big challenge is going to be the push-ups and getting my number way up. 

How is your application going? Are you still going with AEC as your first choice?


----------



## Rodahn

Way to go Celtic, perseverance has finally paid off. congratulations, and all the best in your career.

Chimo


----------



## Celticgirl

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Way to go Celtic, perseverance has finally paid off. congratulations, and all the best in your career.
> 
> Chimo



Thanks, Rodahn! I have appreciated all of your words of encouragement along the way.


----------



## Kruggle

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Um, yeah...of course I am.    My big challenge is going to be the push-ups and getting my number way up.
> 
> How is your application going? Are you still going with AEC as your first choice?



I am still waiting for pre-sec and I haven't had any updates for more than a month now. Hopefully I will get to know what's going on when I head down to the RC next week. AEC is still my first choice, but I have been having a lot of dreams about myself serving as an Air Nav.  ??? I guess it doesn't matter which one I will get in the end, as long as pre-sec comes through!


----------



## Celticgirl

Kruggle said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for pre-sec and I haven't had any updates for more than a month now. Hopefully I will get to know what's going on when I head down to the RC next week. AEC is still my first choice, but I have been having a lot of dreams about myself serving as an Air Nav.  ??? I guess it doesn't matter which one I will get in the end, as long as pre-sec comes through!



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Celticgirl

Sept. 5 - I went to the RC today to see what was happening. I had been told I'd get the 'official' offer this past Tuesday, although I was already informed that I had been selected for AEC. Anyway, the MCpl said that they had just been busy this week and are understaffed, which I understand. I told her that I didn't mean to pester, I was just curious and happened to be passing by so I stopped in. So she brought out the offer form and we took care of everything right then and there. When she asked me if I "accept" the offer, I laughed and said, "Um, yeah!" She said, "If you'd said 'no', we'd have to kill you!" haha!  ;D 

So...I was told that I would officially hold the rank of Second Lieutenant after I was enrolled even though my uniform would say "Officer Cadet" during basic training, and that I would also be paid as a 2Lt. while in St. Jean (no 'back pay' as they used to do it). Also, she said they would fly me out on Jan. 3rd for training beginning the 5th. I mentioned that I'd like to take my vehicle but she told me that it was risky due to the time of year (bad weather) and that if it were up to her, the answer would be "no". She is going to ask if they can fly me there and ship my vehicle. 

So the next step is enrollment, which will be in mid-December. Is this really happening? Somebody pinch me! 

Edited to add: I saw the MOC # as 184 (I think) on the form for AEC, not 039 as I had previously read somewhere. Did the MOC # change or did I just have it wrong?


----------



## Kruggle

Oh hey, I didn't realize that you posted on this thread. I saw your application process sample and I was like ah! (hence the pm) ;D

I have been wondering about the Officer Cadet and 2Lt thing since the first day of my application. Thanks for clearing that up! 

I would also like to take my vehicle if possible, but I am all the way in Vancouver, so that would be quite troublesome. On top of that, I have a class 7 license, which means I need to have my 'N' sign on at all times. However, some provinces don't even have that and I imagine it would be awkward to drive around with a green N on my car.  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

Kruggle said:
			
		

> I have been wondering about the Officer Cadet and 2Lt thing since the first day of my application. Thanks for clearing that up!



Yeah, I don't know if that is just for DEO officers or what, but I won't argue with 2Lt pay! 



			
				Kruggle said:
			
		

> I would also like to take my vehicle if possible, but I am all the way in Vancouver, so that would be quite troublesome. On top of that, I have a class 7 license, which means I need to have my 'N' sign on at all times. However, some provinces don't even have that and I imagine it would be awkward to drive around with a green N on my car.  ;D



I can live without my car, just thought it would be convenient if I wanted to go to Montreal on a weekend or something. I do see their point about the risks. She told me that people have been killed on their way (driving) to basic training, so that is why they don't like recruits & officer cadets taking cars in the winter.  :-\


----------



## Highlander60

Welcome to the family, now just focus on being mentally and physically strong to get through basic. 21 years ago my Basic Trg Plt Sgt said to me "just put up with this for 13 weeks and then you've got it made".  I now know what he meant. Oh yeah, leave your car at my house and fly out from Fredericton. I can bring it to you and fly back some weekend.


----------



## Celticgirl

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the family, now just focus on being mentally and physically strong to get through basic. 21 years ago my Basic Trg Plt Sgt said to me "just put up with this for 13 weeks and then you've got it made".  I now know what he meant. Oh yeah, leave your car at my house and fly out from Fredericton. I can bring it to you and fly back some weekend.



Thanks, honey.  :-*  If they can't ship the car, I'll ask about flying out of Fredtown. Then again, I don't know how it's better for you to risk your life driving to St. Jean in the winter in lieu of me. That just displaces the risk from me to you. Are you not valuable to the CF?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I mentioned that I'd like to take my vehicle but she told me that it was risky due to the time of year (bad weather) and that if it were up to her, the answer would be "no". She is going to ask if they can fly me there and ship my vehicle.



This is crap.  I drove the route from Hfx to St-Jean numerous times and it is no worse driving there than it is here in the Maritimes.  It is not up to her, your will be allowed to take your car, lots of people do, you will only get paid the equivalent of what it costs to fly you, you will likely not get an advance so you will pay and get reimbursed (could take a few months...) and there is AMPLE parking there.  You will want your car, if you have one, believe me.  It will be off limits for the first month and then only on weekends and some evenings (if the staff allow you to go to Tim's...it has happened).

They will not ship your car up (at this phase in your training), you will likely be on a restricted move, like everyone going up there is.   If you can drive your car in the winter in CB/NS, you can drive it up there, and on the way up there.  The only part that I would even concern myself with is the route between Edmunstun and Riviere du Loop, and you just adjust to the conditions.  If you overnight in Edmunstun and do it first thing in the morning, you'll have no troubles at all.  That would be alittle more than the 1/2 way mark from Sydney.  If you want, you can PM me and I'll give you more info on the route there and recommended places to stop, etc.  

I posted a picture of Garrison St-Jean (The Mega) thats shows all the parking lots in this thread if you want to take a look. (2/3 the way down Page 4)


----------



## Celticgirl

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If you overnight in Edmunstun and do it first thing in the morning, you'll have no troubles at all.  That would be alittle more than the 1/2 way mark from Sydney.  If you want, you can PM me and I'll give you more info on the route there and recommended places to stop, etc.



My plan is/was to stay in Fredericton overnight (if you read Highlander60's post above, you'll notice that I have a place to stay ) and drive from there the next day. 



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I posted a picture of Garrison St-Jean (The Mega) thats shows all the parking lots in this thread if you want to take a look. (2/3 the way down Page 4)



I'll check it out, thanks. Did I see something about Tim's runs being permitted through the week? *gasp*


----------



## aesop081

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'll check it out, thanks. Did I see something about Tim's runs being permitted through the week? *gasp*



No, you saw something about some instructors permiting one on some instances. That does not translate into Timmies runs being permited during the week.


----------



## Celticgirl

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, you saw something about some instructors permiting one on some instances. That does not translate into Timmies runs being permited during the week.



You delight in crushing the dreams of others, don't you, Aviator?!  :crybaby:


----------



## aesop081

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> You delight in crushing the dreams of others, don't you, Aviator?!  :crybaby:



No. I dont relish in seeing students being pissed off because they set themselves up with unrealistic expectations. Theres plenty of things in the system that are frustrating, theres no need to import artificial frustrations.


----------



## HItorMiss

The tears of unfathomable sadness taste the sweetest!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> My plan is/was to stay in Fredericton overnight (if you read Highlander60's post above, you'll notice that I have a place to stay ) and drive from there the next day.



The only problem with that is you will likely have to report in by 1400 hrs or so (unless it has changed).  From Freddy, you are looking at about 7 hours of driving and thats knowing the route and ideal weather conditions.  The 2 slowest parts of the drive with be just after Freddy, from Woodstock to Edmunstun and Edmunstun to RdL.  So you'll have an early morning!



> I'll check it out, thanks. Did I see something about Tim's runs being permitted through the week? *gasp*



Umm ya not for the first 4 weeks for sure and maybe not at all after that...too many factors to even start getting into why.  However, there is a Timmy's just down Grand Bernier...call it 5 minutes drive off the Garrison, by the Walmart.


----------



## Celticgirl

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No. I dont relish in seeing students being pissed off because they set themselves up with unrealistic expectations. Theres plenty of things in the system that are frustrating, theres no need to import artificial frustrations.



Hope and expectations are not the same thing at all. 



			
				BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> The tears of unfathomable sadness taste the sweetest!



Hmm?


----------



## Celticgirl

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Umm ya not for the first 4 weeks for sure and maybe not at all after that...too many factors to even start getting into why.  However, there is a Timmy's just down Grand Bernier...call it 5 minutes drive off the Garrison, by the Walmart.



As long as there is coffee in the mess every morning, it will be bearable. (Read: I will be bearable.)


----------



## aesop081

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Hope and expectations are not the same thing at all.



End result is the same.


----------



## Celticgirl

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> End result is the same.



Aren't you missing a sock or something?  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> This is crap.  I drove the route from Hfx to St-Jean numerous times and it is no worse driving there than it is here in the Maritimes.  It is not up to her, your will be allowed to take your car, lots of people do, you will only get paid the equivalent of what it costs to fly you, you will likely not get an advance so you will pay and get reimbursed (could take a few months...) and there is AMPLE parking there.  You will want your car, if you have one, believe me.  It will be off limits for the first month and then only on weekends and some evenings (*IF* the staff allow you to go to Tim's...it has happened).  *Call that the exception and NOT the rule.*



I should have made the IF alittle more obvious in the first post... 8) and add the bolded part...

And if you are *really* bored on a Saturday night at home...

CFLRS Internet Site

CFLRS Joining Instructions


----------



## aesop081

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Aren't you missing a sock or something?  ;D



No, and before you ask, i know what TOS i am on and aware of what my pay is supposed to be.


----------



## Celticgirl

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I should have made the IF alittle more obvious in the first post... 8) and add the bolded part...
> 
> And if you are *really* bored on a Saturday night at home...
> 
> CFLRS Internet Site
> 
> CFLRS Joining Instructions



I have those on my favourites already. But you are right...I _am_ bored! Just waiting for Hanna to come crashing through...



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, and before you ask, i know what TOS i am on and aware of what my pay is supposed to be.



I hope your hero cookie tastes good!  :


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I _am_ bored! Just waiting for Hanna to come crashing through...



http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/ns_e.html


----------



## Celticgirl

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/ns_e.html



Hanna was as meek and mild as a puddy tat. I really ought to stop listening to all the Chicken Littles around here.  ;D


----------



## Loachman

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The 2 slowest parts of the drive with be just after Freddy, from Woodstock to Edmunstun and Edmunstun to RdL.



It's all brand-new four-lane highway, 110 km/hr. I drove it a couple of months ago and was amazed.

I was told that Nova Scotia helped fund it, in order to get tourists through New Brunswick and into Nova Scotia quicker.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Loachman said:
			
		

> It's all brand-new four-lane highway, 110 km/hr. I drove it a couple of months ago and was amazed.
> 
> I was told that Nova Scotia helped fund it, in order to get tourists through New Brunswick and into Nova Scotia quicker.



They put it right from Woodstock to Edmunstun straight thru?  I thought they were only doing patches.  

Just to be clear here, I had also mentioned Edmunstun to RdL (Riviere du Loop)...I am betting that is still the same/no change?


----------



## PMedMoe

The #2 in N.B. is "twinned" along its entire length.

New Brunswick Trans-Canada Highway

The 185 (to Riviere du Loup) is still a single lane.

Quebec Trans-Canada Highway Route 185


----------



## Celticgirl

So what would you all do then? Would you drive to St. Jean in January to have your vehicle there for BMOQ, or would you fly and most likely have to do without a vehicle for most or all of the 15 weeks? Is it worth the risk to drive there from NS in the winter? I'm starting to think I should just leave the car home for this phase and then take it on the next one.


----------



## George Wallace

Having travelled that road almost every year in Dec and January, I would still advise you not to unless you have years of driving experience, especially Winter Driving.  The four lanes from Halifax to Edmundston has been completed for a couple of years now.  In places it is poorly designed, so that at night, doing 110 kph you will be over driving your headlights, as the road is full of little crests.  The New Years seems to always bring a bad storm through the Edmundston to Riviere du Loup section of two lane highway.  It is slowly being improved with more passing lanes and some bypasses being done to small villages.  

I have run into many places between Riviere du Loup and Montreal where there are high winds and spots that are very susceptible to Black Ice on the roadway.

Halifax to Montreal will take you approx. 14 hrs if you are really flying and don`t run into any radar traps.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> So what would you all do then? Would you drive to St. Jean in January to have your vehicle there for BMOQ, or would you fly and most likely have to do without a vehicle for most or all of the 15 weeks? Is it worth the risk to drive there from NS in the winter? I'm starting to think I should just leave the car home for this phase and then take it on the next one.



Everyone has their opinions on the road.  I say it not that bad.  Thats me.  I drove it sometimes 2-3 times a month not 2 years ago before the hwy from Woodstock to Edmunstun was twinned.  I drove it summer/fall/winter/spring, mostly at night as well.  I avoided, if I could, the Riviere du Loop-Edmunstun stretch at night, or during snow but when I couldn't, I adjusted my driving.  When I moved to St-Jean, it was the first week of Jan and I just overnighted in Edmunstun.  I found the drive no big deal.  Again thats me.  FWIW, the driving is NO worse than what you'll find in CB, or NS.  IMO.  I do agree with George on the part about the #20 Hwy along the St Lawrence, it can be windy and icy particularly from RdL to Levis/Quebec.

The **real** question is for you;  do you want to be without your car for the better part of 4 months?  Having worked and lived on the Garrison in St-Jean, I would say you will wish you had it once you are there.  What it means is freedom to go places other than the Comfort Inn on the weekends you have off;  personally, having worked and lived there and knowing the way the candidates get to feel about the place, I think you'll want to get away from the place on the weekends.  I used to go to Ottawa, Kingston, into the city {Montreal}, etc and it was only possible to do because I had the VW with me. 

Thats something you'll have to decide for yourself  .  I'll bet you $50 if you don't take it, once you are there and used to the Mega, you'll wish you had it.   8)


----------



## Celticgirl

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The **real** question is for you;  do you want to be without your car for the better part of 4 months?  Having worked and lived on the Garrison in St-Jean, I would say you will wish you had it once you are there.  What it means is freedom to go places other than the Comfort Inn on the weekends you have off;  personally, having worked and lived there and knowing the way the candidates get to feel about the place, I think you'll want to get away from the place on the weekends.  I used to go to Ottawa, Kingston, into the city {Montreal}, etc and it was only possible to do because I had the VW with me.
> 
> Thats something you'll have to decide for yourself  .  I'll bet you $50 if you don't take it, once you are there and used to the Mega, you'll wish you had it.   8)



Had I been going in the fall, there is no question that I would have taken my car. Now...not so sure. While I love the freedom of a vehicle, I also dislike driving (odd, since I do so much of it!), especially in winter. My father thinks I'll just be the person who drives everyone else to Montreal on the weekends if I take it, and he may have a point. 

Is the Mega really that awful that students are desperate to flee the region on weekends?  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Is the Mega really that awful that students are desperate to flee the region on weekends?  ;D



Because alot of the facilities are located within the Mega, it is easy for the place to start wearing on you.  As a candidate, your ability to come and go as you please is...non-existent, so when Friday comes, anyone and everyone with a Leave Pass is lined up in the hallway by the Wpns Cadre/QM waiting their turn to get swiped at the Green desk and walk (sorry, March) out to the parking lot to their car/taxi/waiting loved one/whatever.  Morale was ALWAYS high in that line-up at the Green desk on Friday 1800'ish. (except for the Duty Platoon folsk working the desk  ;D)

You'll see when you are there.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

On a completely different note...being a Maritimer and used to the Halifax winters the previous 5ish years before I moved to St-Jean, I found the winter there to be a very dry bitter cold, and cold in a different way it is here in the Maritimes.  I used to travel from the Campus down by the river to the Mega for PT (the gym opened at 0600 IIRC) and by the time I made the 5ish km drive, and walked from the parking lot to the entrance to CFLS Det (C or D pavillion I think, so about 300m), I would be shivering cold.  The morning runs around the garrison at zero-dark-stupid will likely be ones you remember.  I found the cold very helpful at keeping the troopies moving...everyone wanted to finish the run and get the hell back inside the Mega.

On a positive note, you shouldn't have to deal with rain, mud and bugs during the field portion  ;D.


----------



## Celticgirl

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I found the cold very helpful at keeping the troopies moving...everyone wanted to finish the run and get the hell back inside the Mega.



We have to run _outside_? *gasp*  Is there going to be hot cocoa for us afterwards?


----------



## George Wallace

Well.  When I was in St Jean on Crse, over the winter months, I had a car.  And yes, on weekends it was I who drove everyone into Mtl or down to Vermont or to the Chalet St Luc.  As EIS said, it is all up to you.  If you don't like driving in winter, perhaps it is wisest not to.  Even when you get to St Jean, a bad winter may not really be what you will like to drive in.........if you ever remember some of the news footage of Montreal snow storms.  Then again, it may be a 'mild' winter with little or no snow.   ;D

Just to let you know, it was during that time that I ditched my Dodge Coronet after hitting back ice.  Luckily none of us were injured and once we cleaned the snow out of the engine and got a tow, we continued on to St Jean.  Years later my younger brother hit black ice in nearly the same spot and ditched my Transport.  I heard about that while in Bosnia.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> We have to run _outside_? *gasp*  Is there going to be hot cocoa for us afterwards?



No but probably a scalding hot shower will be (or maybe luke warm)  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> We have to run _outside_? *gasp*  *Is there going to be hot cocoa for us afterwards*?



Sure, if by hot cocoa you mean....minimal time to get up the stairs, cleaned up, dressed, down the STAIRS (candidates are not allowed to use the elevators by the way...hope you get a low floor and a higher Pavillion letter..less travelling to the Recruit mess..if you are in Blue Sector ;D) to breakfast, back up the stairs, have your 'room' all laid out as per the standard, your station jobs done, your personal dress all tickety-boo, have checked over your 'buddy', rechecked his/her kit layout, rechecked your own, whatever else you are tasked to do BEFORE the inspection timing...then yes.  Did I forget something? Oh right...you probably will have kit to put in your Green Locker for the day too(another trip up and down the stairs...you WILL learn to effin hate stairs...I'd bet a months pay).  That..that should about do it.

If you meant THIS...







Then the answer would be....*NO*   :blotto:


----------



## Eye In The Sky

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> No but probably a scalding hot shower will be (or maybe luke warm)  ;D



Whatever the temperature is, it will be a quick one  ;D


----------



## aesop081

I was in St-Jean for 10 weeks without a car. It wasnt a problem, we were CB for 9 of them.


----------



## Celticgirl

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well.  When I was in St Jean on Crse, over the winter months, I had a car.  And yes, on weekends it was I who drove everyone into Mtl or down to Vermont or to the Chalet St Luc.



Chalet St. Luc? Sounds like a ski resort! Do tell!  



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> No but probably a scalding hot shower will be (or maybe luke warm)  ;D



First, no Timmie's runs through the week and now...luke warm showers? Cruel, cruel beasts!  :rage:



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If you meant THIS...
> 
> Then the answer would be....*NO*   :blotto:



 :crybaby:

(I might need my car, after all...)



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I was in St-Jean for 10 weeks without a car. It wasnt a problem, we were CB for 9 of them.



Wow, who did _you_ piss off?


----------



## George Wallace

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Chalet St. Luc? Sounds like a ski resort! Do tell!



 ;D

Not the kind of ski resort you were thinking of.  It is burnt down now.


----------



## aesop081

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Wow, who did _you_ piss off?



I'm sure you will get your chance to find out how things like that happen.


----------



## Celticgirl

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will get your chance to find out how things like that happen.



No doubt.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

You can go skiing in Saint-Bruno (*if/when you get a weekend off*).  Its about...20-30 minutes east of St-Jean right off the #20 Hwy.  Part of the Topo/Navigation training takes place there , or it did.

http://www.skisite.com/downhillDetail.cfm?id=4986

http://www.montsaintbruno.com/fr/accueil.php

Some people made the trip on the weekends to Mont-Sainte-Anne as well.


----------



## Kruggle

It certainly seems like taking my vehicle to St. Jean is not a good option, as I have never really had a chance to drive in the snow before. It would be way too dangerous for me.

My question, however, is whether car rental is possible in that area. Also, does anyone know how much is a taxi ride to Montreal and other good places? 

On another note, I was on my boyfriend's facebook account the other day and I saw pictures of his friend going through BMOQ. There were at least 200+ pictures. She took pictures of many different activies the group did together and she even took pictures with her course staff. I was amazed. 

The best part of her course? Besides the graduation, the best part was going shopping, dining out, and having fun together as a group in the city.


----------



## Celticgirl

Kruggle said:
			
		

> The best part of her course? Besides the graduation, the best part was going shopping, dining out, and having fun together as a group in the city.



Interesting! I think group outings are good for bonding. We used to do that with our uni students at my last job. Trips to Halifax to see the buskers, skiing at Martock, etc. A good meal and some shopping will do fine, though.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Interesting! I think group outings are good for bonding. We used to do that with our uni students at my last job. Trips to Halifax to see the buskers, skiing at Martock, etc. A good meal and some shopping will do fine, though.



You'll have plenty of outings as a course...

- obstacle course
- course PT
- inspections
- marching marching marching
- Topo Ex
- Field Ex
- Duty platoon weekends
- drill periods
- Bayonet fighting training


----------



## Celticgirl

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You'll have plenty of outings as a course...
> 
> - obstacle course
> - course PT
> - inspections
> - marching marching marching
> - Topo Ex
> - Field Ex
> - Duty platoon weekends
> - drill periods
> - Bayonet fighting training



All this in the winter, no less. Oh boy!  :


----------



## Kruggle

Haha. Maybe I should just pray to be in the May BMOQ instead  8)


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> All this in the winter, no less. Oh boy!  :



Like I mentioned though...you should *always* look at the bright side of any given situation.  *no bugs*  *no mud*  *no rain (probably)*

In the winter, you are more likely to enjoy that BMB (Between-Meal-Beverage) if you get one.  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!  Army coffee!

All good things, no??


----------



## Grando

I just wanted to congratulate Celticgirl on her dream finally coming to fruition!  good job!

Also Kruggle, driving through Northern Ontario in the winter is hella brutal.  I'm also looking forward to doing BMOQ in the winter, as the extra layer of clothing will provide that extra little bit of security from the berating 

Finally, CDN Aviator makes me laugh, cry, and brings a knowledge and abruptness that makes me totally respect him.


----------



## Celticgirl

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Like I mentioned though...you should *always* look at the bright side of any given situation.  *no bugs*  *no mud*  *no rain (probably)*
> 
> In the winter, you are more likely to enjoy that BMB (Between-Meal-Beverage) if you get one.  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!  Army coffee!
> 
> All good things, no??



Ummm, yes.  ;D



			
				Grando said:
			
		

> I just wanted to congratulate Celticgirl on her dream finally coming to fruition!  good job!



Thanks, Grando!  8)



			
				Grando said:
			
		

> Finally, CDN Aviator makes me laugh, cry, and brings a knowledge and abruptness that makes me totally respect him.



Abruptness? Slight understatement there, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## aesop081

Grando said:
			
		

> Finally, CDN Aviator makes me laugh, cry, and brings a knowledge and abruptness that makes me totally respect him.



Thanks,

I aim to please   ;D

_Please enjoy my abruptness responsibly_


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hey Celticgirl!

I just saw that you finally received a job offer, Congratulations!!!    
I know it means much to you, 
I wish you success in all your endeavors
Take care


----------



## Celticgirl

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Hey Celticgirl!
> 
> I just saw that you finally received a job offer, Congratulations!!!
> I know it means much to you,
> I wish you success in all your endeavors
> Take care



Wow, thanks!  Good luck to you in your journey as well!


----------



## aecisme

Hey Celticgirl!  Also wanted to say congrats on your offer.  I have been following your story, as it is quite similar to mine.  I'm currently home from the Mega for Thanksgiving, about to head into week 8 of BMOQ.  It's a little brutal, but you just have to get through it and play the game.  Your life will really depend on the staff you get.  In answer to your question about the MOC # for AEC, it is 00184.  Get used to saying "OCdt (last name) (Last three of SN), AEC (or Aerospace Control, which is what I say) 00184, awaiting your inspection Sergeant!"  Anyway, PM me if you have any questions about the course that you haven't found answers to on here and I'll try to check this site out whenever I get some freedom.


----------



## Celticgirl

aecisme said:
			
		

> Hey Celticgirl!  Also wanted to say congrats on your offer.  I have been following your story, as it is quite similar to mine.  I'm currently home from the Mega for Thanksgiving, about to head into week 8 of BMOQ.  It's a little brutal, but you just have to get through it and play the game.  Your life will really depend on the staff you get.  In answer to your question about the MOC # for AEC, it is 00184.  Get used to saying "OCdt (last name) (Last three of SN), AEC (or Aerospace Control, which is what I say) 00184, awaiting your inspection Sergeant!"  Anyway, PM me if you have any questions about the course that you haven't found answers to on here and I'll try to check this site out whenever I get some freedom.



Thanks, aecisme! I will definitely send you a PM later.


----------

